
Why Espresso in America Is So Bad - chaghalibaghali
https://medium.com/@sinzone/why-is-espresso-in-america-so-bad-b0606d8ddeb5
======
DrScump
< Danesi, Lavazza and Kimbo, these brands, whose beans are sourced from South
America, are available on Amazon. Use those.>

The opinion of anybody who thinks that South American coffees are the best in
the world is already suspect. True experts may argue between East African,
Arabian, and Pacific islands coffees as being the best at any given time (e.g.
Yergacheffe, Sanani, Mattari, Kalossi, etc.) but I don't know of anyone who
would say that _South American_ coffees are the best. In fact, I don't know of
any that even exceed the better Central American coffees.

Brazil may be the #1 producer by sheer volume, but that's not because their
product is better.

~~~
dkhenry
I have had some really great Brazilian coffee, but I don't think I could
blanket say any region is hands down the best. They all bring something
different to the table, If however I am blending my coffee I will most likely
u6

------
nikolay
Although it's not like the European espresso, I started to love Four Barrel in
SF and Intelligentsia and Portola Coffee Lab (in Southern California) espresso
in California. Both are great, no need to fight between the right and wrong
way of making espresso. The article definitely delivers some great insight on
how to improve the American espresso!

------
ternbot
Nice -- check out Vivace is you are ever in Seattle....I would like to hear
your opinion

